# Light Painting...Please Help!!!



## photo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Canon Powershot S3 IS digital camera and I was wondering if someone could help me w/ the settings so I can do light painting. I need help w/ the exposure, white balance, etc. 

Please Help!!!


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2010)

the exposure is going to depend on the lighting, but you will probably need to be in manual metering mode so you can get long exposures than 30 seconds, however, i am not sure that camera will allow that type of use. Check your manual for long exposures


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 28, 2010)

Long exposure.
Reasonable ISO--play with it, between 100 and 800 work for me.
If you can open the aperature, do that, but stop it down a couple of notches (6.3 or 7.1 work for me)

And this may be what you get...






or maybe this...





Hopefully that helps!


----------



## photo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks... how do I change the exposure on my particular camera?


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 28, 2010)

That is something I can't help you with!  I am completely unfamiliar with Canon equipment.  I'm a Nikon guy.  Sorry!


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2010)

youi need to open your fstop or change the shutter speed or both. Shutter priorty at 10 sec might be a good starting point. You will need to put the camera on a tripod.

You really need to check your manual, it will have directions, and even diagrams to help you locate these control locations.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 29, 2010)

I made that at f/3.5 with the shutter open for 176 seconds in near complete darkness at about midnight. The light in the background was invisible to the naked eye and is from a town in the distance. I also used two speedlights, remotely fired at the end of the exposure time to light the area more than the LEDs I used to make the orb would do.

Definitely need a tripod, pre-focus and lock it down so that it doesn't try to search in the darkness, and then just do some experimenting with f stops and shutter lengths until you've got it working for you.


----------



## Bram (Aug 6, 2010)

ZOMG! the infamous ball of light, please tell me your secret i have tried numorous times to get it right but mine always end up looking funny  

and as for the light painting i have done some cool ones too. its all abotu the exposure like Thesolicitor said, i go fro about 100 ISO on my nikon as for how to change it on a canon i dont know sorry, set the tripod look through the viewfinder check the location use manual focus thats what i did. and then hit the shutter run out go nuts with your LED or glowsticks or what have you and run out and BOOM! see what ya get. best of luck


----------

